# Hello :-)



## TravellingChick (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi

I found you guys via your FB page.

I have a T4 Karmann Cheetah and it's just me and my 10yr old most of the time.

I am wanting to get braver about wilding and we are going on a long road trip starting this summer - Scandinavia and Europe - so I'd like to save on campsites as well as not follow the holiday crowds all the time!

Thanks!
Sarah


----------



## Makzine (Jan 26, 2016)

Hello and :welcome: Sarah,  there are a few ladies on here that travel on their own and I'm sure they will be along shortly with loads of advice.  For the price of joining there are loads of p.o.i. that are worth the joining fee alone.  Have fun :wave:


----------



## The laird (Jan 26, 2016)

Welcome along to the club,if you some reassurance for wilding can I suggest you become a full member to get recognised wild camp spots until you find your way.you don't have to but it's great vfm.


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## meggypeggy (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi :welcome:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Enjoy your visit


----------



## jeanette (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## TravellingChick (Jan 26, 2016)

Wow,  thanks everyone,  what a great welcome!

I'll go an find the membership sign up now then 

Cheers
Sarah


----------



## The laird (Jan 26, 2016)

TravellingChick said:


> Wow,  thanks everyone,  what a great welcome!
> 
> I'll go an find the membership sign up now then
> 
> ...



Go to the home page top right and easy as pie from there on


----------



## TravellingChick (Jan 26, 2016)

payment sorted


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 26, 2016)

Sarah welcome along to the site.


----------



## Penny13 (Jan 26, 2016)

There are a few members with children hope they happen along  
Welcome


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 27, 2016)

Welcome  Our 8 year old boy loves the van, always good to see other kids. What area are you?


----------



## Captain Biggles (Jan 27, 2016)

*It's all down hill now.....*

Sara Welcome!

My wife & I carried out a 3 week tour in 2014 turning left at Calais and following the narrowest, coastal roads that we could find in our MH, through France, Belgium, Holland, Germany, Denmark & Sweden, staying totally in Wild Camping Spots.

I can say that your confidence will increase with your experiences and provided that you get over the misconception that there's a world full of drunken psychopaths out there deteremined to make your acquaintence (apologies to anyone from the U.S.A.), then you are both bound to aclimatise in a very short time.

Just enjoy the experience and as many people on this Web Site will say, if you park up and for any reason feel uncomfortable, then simply move on to another spot.

Have fun, you'll son will love the freedom and changing scenery that Wild Camping will provide no doubt.

      Captain Biggles      lane:


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 27, 2016)

Welcome to the club Sarah. 

The number one thing you need to wild camp is 'common sense' 

If you don''t feel safe move on, gut instinct is always worth following. 

Have fun.


----------



## Acti (Jan 27, 2016)

:welcome: Sarah .... enjoy the forum :wacko:


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::scooter::drive::goodluck:


----------



## TravellingChick (Jan 27, 2016)

Oh fab, thanks for all welcomes and info. 

I need to fix my settings as I only just got an email notification of your posts. 

I submitted my membership form and paid the subscription - do I get an email with a code or something now?

I'm sure my confidence will grow info and advice and experience such as you're sharing with me now!!

Thanks again!
Sarah


----------



## n brown (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello mate,lots of experienced travellers on here-ask anything


----------



## carol (Jan 28, 2016)

Welcome Sarah. Try and get to one of our meets if you can.


----------



## jeanette (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi and :welcome::camper::cheers::fun::wave:


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 28, 2016)

jeanette said:


> Hi and :welcome::camper::cheers::fun::wave:


:welcome:
Don't forget to ask for your members pack, 
Jeanette is so pleased to see you have joined she welcomed you twice:wacko:


----------



## TravellingChick (Feb 1, 2016)

st3v3 said:


> Welcome  Our 8 year old boy loves the van, always good to see other kids. What area are you?



We are west London. How about you?

My daughter absolutely loves the van too!!


----------



## TravellingChick (Feb 1, 2016)

tezza33 said:


> :welcome:
> Don't forget to ask for your members pack,
> Jeanette is so pleased to see you have joined she welcomed you twice:wacko:



How do I do that?

Sorry if I'm being a bit dim. The forum layout is a bit tricky on iPhone


----------



## andyjanet (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi and welcome, Janet and I are Virginia water area, we are old hands at the wild camping side of things, you have quite a few members in the area if you want to meet up anytime, Andy


----------



## TravellingChick (Feb 1, 2016)

Captain Biggles said:


> Sara Welcome!
> 
> My wife & I carried out a 3 week tour in 2014 turning left at Calais and following the narrowest, coastal roads that we could find in our MH, through France, Belgium, Holland, Germany, Denmark & Sweden, staying totally in Wild Camping Spots.
> 
> ...



Fantastic !!!
Dyou have a blog?


----------



## TravellingChick (Feb 1, 2016)

carol said:


> Welcome Sarah. Try and get to one of our meets if you can.



Great idea I'll try to. 

I'll have a look and see what I can join in with. 

Thanks!


----------



## TravellingChick (Feb 1, 2016)

andyjanet said:


> Hi and welcome, Janet and I are Virginia water area, we are old hands at the wild camping side of things, you have quite a few members in the area if you want to meet up anytime, Andy



Thanks so much. That would be great. The van is away having a new fridge and heater fitted plus I've had the shocks and springs upgraded as she was driving like a boat!

Hoping to get our camping mojo back on after Feb half term!!


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 1, 2016)

TravellingChick said:


> How do I do that?
> 
> Sorry if I'm being a bit dim. The forum layout is a bit tricky on iPhone


Click on 'forum' just under the 'wild camping logo', on the right hand side of the following page under site navigation you will find 'membership pack', follow the instructions there

View attachment 37716


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 1, 2016)

TravellingChick said:


> We are west London. How about you?
> 
> My daughter absolutely loves the van too!!



Bristol. Our next trip east will probably be the equinox meet


----------



## TravellingChick (Feb 1, 2016)

st3v3 said:


> Bristol. Our next trip east will probably be the equinox meet




I'll check it out


----------



## TravellingChick (Feb 1, 2016)

tezza33 said:


> Click on 'forum' just under the 'wild camping logo', on the right hand side of the following page under site navigation you will find 'membership pack', follow the instructions there
> 
> View attachment 37716





Got it and done!!

Thank you


----------



## mark61 (Feb 1, 2016)

Not too many Karmanns around. Not even sure if they still do coach builds but they certainly had a great reputation for well built MH's, with good ideas,  also one of the few to do coach builds on the older T3. 
Great MH to have.


----------



## TravellingChick (Feb 1, 2016)

mark61 said:


> Not too many Karmanns around. Not even sure if they still do coach builds but they certainly had a great reputation for well built MH's, with good ideas,  also one of the few to do coach builds on the older T3.
> Great MH to have.



I am so lucky an proud to have her.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 1, 2016)

TravellingChick said:


> I am so lucky an proud to have her.


Can you post pictures?, we do like pictures but you might need to use a View attachment 37721 instead of your phone


----------



## JED THE SPREAD (Feb 1, 2016)

TravellingChick said:


> Hi
> 
> I found you guys via your FB page.
> 
> ...



Hey, hello Mrs!

Jed


----------



## TravellingChick (Feb 1, 2016)

JED THE SPREAD said:


> Hey, hello Mrs!
> 
> Jed





Aye up Jed


----------



## TravellingChick (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## TravellingChick (Feb 1, 2016)

tezza33 said:


> Can you post pictures?, we do like pictures but you might need to use a View attachment 37721 instead of your phone



I think I've managed to upload one!


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Feb 1, 2016)

TravellingChick said:


> I think I've managed to upload one!



Smart van, welcome


----------



## Captain Biggles (Feb 2, 2016)

*Too many other 'diversions'.....*



TravellingChick said:


> Fantastic !!!
> Dyou have a blog?



No, sorry, too many other 'diversions', nice idea though, perhaps when I'm in my dotage, although my wife thinks that 'my dotage' started about 30 years ago :wacko:

      Captain Biggles      lane:


----------



## dane (Feb 2, 2016)

Nice those Karmanns.  And on a decent base van 

Enjoy!


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi Sarah.

Looks like you have a rare bird there with your Cheetah. 

According to Karmann Coachbuilts Club there are only 37 of them left? 

Maybe yours is 38?


----------



## TravellingChick (Feb 2, 2016)

Polar Bear said:


> Hi Sarah.
> 
> Looks like you have a rare bird there with your Cheetah.
> 
> ...


I'm already a member so I think we are part of the 37. 

Bought it from another member who upgraded to the Colorado.


----------

